# headlights for my 2002 TUNDRA



## tkl (Feb 7, 2003)

can i upgrade my tundra headlights? is it worth the $$'s? they don't appear to be a sealed unit. 

totally lost on this subject. comments/suggestions welcome.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 7, 2003)

Here's a good source of info.

http://lighting.mbz.org/

and/or

http://lighting.mbz.org/tech/bulbs/bulbs.html

A quote from this site.

For those who want the best possible performance from their headlamps and are more concerned with their ability to see rather than the appearance of their headlamps, the major bulb companies offer optimized bulbs WITHOUT the light-stealing blue coloration. Sylvania Xtravision (in the pink-and-black package), Osram Super and SilverStar(outside North America); Philips High Visibility (North America), Premium and Vision Plus (outside North America); Narva RangePower are the ones to look for.


----------



## tibim (Feb 7, 2003)

See this  thread for some more info.

-tibim


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 7, 2003)

Try Sylvania's SilverStar. They don't make it look HID, but it does improve visibility a bit and overall output of your headlights. I have em'
in my Honda and I'm really please with it.

ZEPH


----------



## tkl (Feb 8, 2003)

thanks all, good info.


----------



## tkl (Feb 9, 2003)

is $49.99 good for a 2 pack of pia H4's? are they hard to install on a tundra?


----------

